# Cobras de Portugal



## PDias (15 Nov 2011 às 10:03)

Bom dia,

vinha aqui solicitar a Vossa opinião em relação a duas espécies de cobras que eu fotografei e filmei no meu terreno, o intuito é saber de que espécie são.

A primeira registei em foto na minha varanda à cerca de 2 anos, e já tive a investigar e não consigo chegar a uma conclusão de que espécie se trata, à 1ª vista  parece-me a "Víbora de Seoane", mas pelo que li esta espécie só se encontra no Gerês, esta cobra tinha cerca de 50 a 60cm.








A segunda filmei-a/incomodei este ano em Agosto e estava no meu poço, pelo que li parece-me ser uma "Cobra de Escada", tinha cerca de 1,20mt.








Esta agora a seguir caiu-me na cabeça e fez-me cair do escadote com o susto enquanto estava a destelhar um telhado de um anexo que sofreu uns pequenos danos com o Temporal de 23 de Dezembro de 2009, esta julgo ser uma "Cobra de Ferradura" e media cerca de 30 a 40cm.









Agradecia se alguém me pudesse confirmar de que espécie são, simplesmente por mera curiosidade, e ser um assunto pouco abordado.
Obrigado!
Paulo


----------



## bluejay (15 Nov 2011 às 11:41)

A primeira é uma Hemorrhois hippocrepis, também conhecida como cobra de ferradura e a segunda é uma Rhinechis scalaris, uma cobra de escada.
São as duas completamente inofensivas


----------



## PDias (15 Nov 2011 às 14:45)

bluejay disse:


> A primeira é uma Hemorrhois hippocrepis, também conhecida como cobra de ferradura e a segunda é uma Rhinechis scalaris, uma cobra de escada.
> São as duas completamente inofensivas



Obrigado pela resposta Bluejay, realmente a minha dúvida era mais se a 1ª era uma cobra de ferradura ou se uma víbora de seoane, por causa da tonalidade e das manchas, se reparares na última foto que pus essa não tive dúvidas em que era uma cobra de ferradura, mas a 1ª foto continuo a achar que existem ali diferenças, principalmente nas manchas.
Abraço!


----------



## Azor (15 Nov 2011 às 17:21)

Boa tarde,

Não fazia ideia que havia tanta cobra peçonhenta em Portugal 
Quais as espécies mais venenosas?
E agora por curiosidade, existe alguma espécie de aranha venenosa em Portugal?

Grato, cumprimentos


----------



## I_Pereira (15 Nov 2011 às 17:26)

Acho que é mesmo isso que foi dito. A 1ª uma cobra-de-ferradura, a do poço uma cobra-de-escada adulta e a 3ª uma cobra-de-escada jovem, ainda com o padrão de escada  Qualquer uma delas apesar de inofensivas, costumam ser dotadas de um belo feitiozinho  A ver se depois meto aqui umas fotos e video que também tenho dessas 2 espécies :P


----------



## Azor (15 Nov 2011 às 17:29)

I_Pereira disse:


> Acho que é mesmo isso que foi dito. A 1ª uma cobra-de-ferradura, a do poço uma cobra-de-escada adulta e a 3ª uma cobra-de-escada jovem, ainda com o padrão de escada  Qualquer uma delas apesar de inofensivas, costumam ser dotadas de um belo feitiozinho  A ver se depois meto aqui umas fotos e video que também tenho dessas 2 espécies :P



Boa tarde,

Sim mas mesmo essas que referiste têm veneno ou não?
Inofensivas ou não, quero distância dessa praga. O mesmo para aranhas. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## bluejay (15 Nov 2011 às 18:37)

Olá,
as rhinechis scalaris sofrem de uma mudança ontogénica aquando o seu crescimento, passando do padrão em escada (de onde vem o nome) para as duas listas longitudinais.

Existem várias aranhas "venenosas" em Portugal, contudo devido aos hábitos das mesmas ou à potência do veneno, são muito improváveis as picadas e quando ocorrem normalmente não causam grandes problemas num adulto saudável, a menos que esse indivíduo corra o risco de choque anafilático, mas isso pode até acontecer com a picada de uma abelha ou de uma vespa.
Das mais perigosas (se é que podemos usar esse termo) destaco a nossa aranha violino ou a nossa viúva-negra.

O importante é deixá-las em paz que elas também vos deixam em paz


----------



## amando96 (15 Nov 2011 às 20:50)

O problema dessas espécies de aranha pequenas é que podemos estar a incomodá-las sem sequer saber...


----------



## Azor (15 Nov 2011 às 22:19)

bluejay disse:


> Olá,
> as rhinechis scalaris sofrem de uma mudança ontogénica aquando o seu crescimento, passando do padrão em escada (de onde vem o nome) para as duas listas longitudinais.
> 
> Existem várias aranhas "venenosas" em Portugal, contudo devido aos hábitos das mesmas ou à potência do veneno, são muito improváveis as picadas e quando ocorrem normalmente não causam grandes problemas num adulto saudável, a menos que esse indivíduo corra o risco de choque anafilático, mas isso pode até acontecer com a picada de uma abelha ou de uma vespa.
> ...



Boa noite,

WTF? Existe em Portugal a viúva negra e a aranha violino?  Fogo. Não acampo mais aí. Pensei que em Portugal não houvesse nada desses bichos tão venenosos como aranhas. Estou a ver que isso aí é um jardim zoológico selvagem, desde cobras, aranhas e lagartos. Já me bastou ter visto no Algarve um escorpião que vocês aí chamam de "lacrau" é isso? Estava sentado numa pedra e quando dei por mim vi uma coisa horrível e hoje quando me lembro até fico com pele de galinha. Entrei quase em pânico porque nunca na vida tinha visto nada assim tão nojento. 
Ao menos aqui na minha terra podes até andar descalço no mato que não existem animais venenosos nem peçonhentos. Aliás podes encontrar aranhas endémicas no mato, não são venenosas mas são enormes mas como já estou mais ou menos habituado a elas sei onde devo e não ir lol.

Mas nunca pensei que existisse por aí a viuva negra. 
Sei é que nos arredores de Lisboa por vezes aparecem cobras e já vi também um lagarto super feio chamado de osga. Em Espanha vi a mesma coisa. Coisa de horrível. Nunca tinha visto um ao vivo e a cores lol. Mas pronto, sou suspeito porque não suporto repteis ou insectos e vocês por aí têm uma carrada deles wow!

Cumprimentos


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2011 às 22:39)

PDias disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta Bluejay, realmente a minha dúvida era mais se a 1ª era uma cobra de ferradura ou se uma víbora de seoane, por causa da tonalidade e das manchas, se reparares na última foto que pus essa não tive dúvidas em que era uma cobra de ferradura, mas a 1ª foto continuo a achar que existem ali diferenças, principalmente nas manchas.
> Abraço!



Não tenho a certeza, até porque não entendido na matéria, mas para despistares rapidamente se é uma víbora ou não podes tentar observar o formato da pupila. No caso das víboras em Portugal estas apresentam a pupila em fenda vertical e não circulas. Agora não sei se há em PT cobras com os olhos semelhantes aos da víbora...

Corrijam-me se estiver enganado.


----------



## amando96 (16 Nov 2011 às 00:02)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> WTF? Existe em Portugal a viúva negra e a aranha violino?  Fogo. Não acampo mais aí. Pensei que em Portugal não houvesse nada desses bichos tão venenosos como aranhas. Estou a ver que isso aí é um jardim zoológico selvagem, desde cobras, aranhas e lagartos. Já me bastou ter visto no Algarve um escorpião que vocês aí chamam de "lacrau" é isso? Estava sentado numa pedra e quando dei por mim vi uma coisa horrível e hoje quando me lembro até fico com pele de galinha. Entrei quase em pânico porque nunca na vida tinha visto nada assim tão nojento.
> Ao menos aqui na minha terra podes até andar descalço no mato que não existem animais venenosos nem peçonhentos. Aliás podes encontrar aranhas endémicas no mato, não são venenosas mas são enormes mas como já estou mais ou menos habituado a elas sei onde devo e não ir lol.
> ...



Também descobri a existência de viúvas negras cá há pouco tempo, fiquei surpreendido.

A respeito dos lacraus, por cá no verão encontras um ou dois debaixo de uma pedra de boas dimensões. mas só os encontras se procurares.

As osgas até em casa andam(tenho uma divisão com telhas em vez de placa) fazem uma coisa muitíssimo bem, que é apanhar mosquitos 

/offotpic...


----------



## I_Pereira (16 Nov 2011 às 00:17)

Não é preciso drama, nenhuma destas cobras é venenosa, apesar de as haverem por cá  Quanto às aranhas elas são todas venenosas (é o que também as ajuda a digerir as presas) mas com algum nivel de perigosidade apenas uma pequena percentagem das espécies que existem por cá. À semelhança das cobras são muito raras as mordidas que dêm problemas  
O termo praga também é muito forte, quando estão muito longe de serem praga e elas próprias ajudarem a controlar pragas...


----------



## Azor (16 Nov 2011 às 00:37)

I_Pereira disse:


> Não é preciso drama, nenhuma destas cobras é venenosa, apesar de as haverem por cá  Quanto às aranhas elas são todas venenosas (é o que também as ajuda a digerir as presas) mas com algum nivel de perigosidade apenas uma pequena percentagem das espécies que existem por cá. À semelhança das cobras são muito raras as mordidas que dêm problemas
> O termo praga também é muito forte, quando estão muito longe de serem praga e elas próprias ajudarem a controlar pragas...



Boa noite,

Seja como for quem é que pode ir acampar para o mato e estar a ver essas coisas? E logo eu que faço campismo todo o ano. Aqui ainda estou habituado porque n há animais perigosos. Temos sim grilos, centopeias, baratas, aranhas, joaninhas, bichos-paus, gafanhotos, lagartixas, blá blá blá,  mas eles n costumam andar assim à deriva pelos matos. Aqui tudo é seguro. Mesmo os animais maiores( ouriços cacheiros, comadrinhas, mochos, coelhos, milhafres, cagarros, codornizes etc etc) são todos inofensivos e fogem da presença humana. 
Mas sabem o que é estar a dormir numa tenda e às tantas uma viuva negra estar a subir-vos as pernas ou um javali estar à porta da tenda ou um lacrau ou cobra estar debaixo dos sapatos? É obra. O máximo que apanhei de manhã à porta da tenda quando acordei foi uma vaca e uma cabra a darem me os bons dias lol 

Queria era saber quais os animais mais venenosos que pode-se encontrar em Lisboa,porque em Dezembro vou aí e n me queria estar a deparar com esse tipo de vida animal mais caricata lol
Obrigado,

Cumprimentos


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2011 às 01:43)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Seja como for quem é que pode ir acampar para o mato e estar a ver essas coisas? E logo eu que faço campismo todo o ano. Aqui ainda estou habituado porque n há animais perigosos. Temos sim grilos, centopeias, baratas, aranhas, joaninhas, bichos-paus, gafanhotos, lagartixas, blá blá blá,  mas eles n costumam andar assim à deriva pelos matos. Aqui tudo é seguro. Mesmo os animais maiores( ouriços cacheiros, comadrinhas, mochos, coelhos, milhafres, cagarros, codornizes etc etc) são todos inofensivos e fogem da presença humana.
> Mas sabem o que é estar a dormir numa tenda e às tantas uma viuva negra estar a subir-vos as pernas ou um javali estar à porta da tenda ou um lacrau ou cobra estar debaixo dos sapatos? É obra. O máximo que apanhei de manhã à porta da tenda quando acordei foi uma vaca e uma cabra a darem me os bons dias lol
> ...



Tem calma

Os animais em Portugal não andam à procura das pessoas  para as picar, morder, arranhar ou matar. Podes acampar à vontade em Portugal qualquer encontro com um animal perigoso é extremamente raro, os animais perigosos não têm vontade nenhuma de ser encontrados pelas pessoas, só querem seguir a sua vidinha sem ser incomodados.

Mas já que queres saber quais os bichos perigosos que podes encontrar em Portugal, posso te dizer que um dos encontros mais desagradáveis que podes ter com um animal, é teres o azar de pisar um Peixe-aranha na praia, por vezes acontece, a mim pessoalmente nunca me aconteceu mas já varias pessoas ao meu lado tiveram o azar de por um pé em cima desse maldito peixe que provoca dores horríveis.

Muitos dos bichos que falas apesar de alguns terem aparência bizarra são inofensivos 

Se fosses para a Austrália dizia para teres cuidado, onde existem dezenas, ou mesmo centenas de espécies de animais perigosos. Desde tubarões a aranhas passando por cobras insectos e ainda alforrecas entre outros seres que te poderiam estragar a vida


----------



## bluejay (16 Nov 2011 às 10:10)

Sim, existem viúvas-negras e aranhas violino em Portugal (Latrodectus tredecimguttatus e Loxosceles rufescens respectivamente). A chance de te encontrares com qualquer uma delas num ambiente urbano é nula, mesmo eu vivendo no campo e andando à procura delas raramente as encontrei.
Quanto às cobras venenosas mais perigosas, a víbora-cornuda e a Víbora de Seoane, também dificilmente alguma vez te encontrarás com elas, devido a terem um comportamento muito recatado.
Em conclusão, é mais provável correres o risco de apanhar uma salmonelose que seres picado por qualquer um destes animais, e mesmo que o sejas, o que é muito muito difícil, as probabilidades de causarem a morte são muito baixas num adulto saudável.
As osgas, qualquer uma das duas espécies que ocorrem em Portugal, são inofensivas.


----------



## PDias (16 Nov 2011 às 11:04)

Bom dia,

obrigado a todos pelas informações.

Deixo aqui um link que encontrei e que fala das cobras que existem em Portugal.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Vtnj4ItNctmdnUsfQ&sig2=MTu9TC9CcWwzIYFbreaZKg


Azor não te preocupes, podes vir à vontade e acampar que elas normalmente não querem nada com os humanos, querem é distância porque normalmente o humano têm logo a tendência para matar, eu não as mato, simplesmente quando as vejo mais perto de casa pego-as com um pau e afasto-as da zona da casa, e são muito boas para a praga da rataria. Eu moro no campo e sinceramente o animal que tenho mais receio quando dou umas caminhadas é o Javali, especialmente se tiver crias pode ser ofensivo e atacar, e também as Carraças que aqui na época delas são uma autêntica praga.
Abraço!
Paulo


----------



## Costa (16 Nov 2011 às 11:05)

bluejay disse:


> As osgas, qualquer uma das duas espécies que ocorrem em Portugal, são inofensivas.



Existe o mito em Portugal de que as osgas são perigosas e venenosas (infelizmente para elas)


----------



## Azor (16 Nov 2011 às 17:44)

Boa tarde,

Resumindo porderei encontrar em Lisboa osgas, e aranhas certo? E eventualmente uma ou outra cobra? Sem falar em raposas claro! 
O problema é que às vezes sem querermos acabamos por entrar em contacto real com esses mesmos animais sem querermos e aí a história já muda de conversa. E quanto mais se levar a cabo as destruições dos habitats de montanha, para ocupação humana, maiores serão as chances de entrarmos em contacto com o mundo selvagem 


Cumprimentos


----------



## bluejay (16 Nov 2011 às 18:54)

Em Lisboa dificilmente entrarás em contacto com estes animais. 
Nos açores também encontras algumas espécies de aranhas com picadas mais dolorosas e presumo que até ao momento nunca terás sido picado. A falsa viúva-negra ocorre em ambientes muito urbanos (e nos açores também) e as notícias de picadas são praticamente inexistentes


----------



## Azor (16 Nov 2011 às 19:04)

bluejay disse:


> Em Lisboa dificilmente entrarás em contacto com estes animais.
> Nos açores também encontras algumas espécies de aranhas com picadas mais dolorosas e presumo que até ao momento nunca terás sido picado. A falsa viúva-negra ocorre em ambientes muito urbanos (e nos açores também) e as notícias de picadas são praticamente inexistentes



Boa noite,

Bom, da última vez que estive em Lisboa, mais concretamente na zona do Restelo-Algés onde estive instalado, o que não faltavam pelas paredes eram osgas. Nem me aproximava daquilo yerk!!! Sem falar no barulho ensurdecedor dos grilos que aí fazem um barulho completamente diferente dos açorianos. E eu que fiquei instalado mesmo ali perto de Monsanto conseguia ouvir a algazarra deles noite toda lol. Nem acreditei que eram grilos.

Nos Açores não existe a viúva negra e muito menos aranhas que ferrem. Estamos muito distantes dos continentes. Mesmo as maiores que aqui existem, a espécie _Argiope bruennichi_ que veio trazida das américas para cá é inofensiva, mas eu nem me aproximo delas porque são mesmo enormes senão as maiores aqui nas ilhas, se bem que essa espécie não é endémica das ilhas. Claro que existem outras espécies de aranhas pretas e de pernas longas mas também são aqui igualmente inofensivas. A única espécie de aranhas que é endémica local e só aqui existe é a espécie _Pisaura acoreensis_ que é igualmente grande mas tb não ferra. Mas que na minha opinião é uma aranha bastante bonita, mas tb é só isso (bonita) porque dispenso aproximações.
De qualquer forma o meu maior problema é com aranhas e osgas. 
Alguém sabe se nas praias da Caparica pode-se encontrar alguma espécie mais curiosa? Não só falo de aranhas mas tb de cobras que é para estar preparado. Agradeço desde já.

Cumprimentos


----------



## bluejay (16 Nov 2011 às 19:12)

A _Argiope bruennichi_ tem uma picada bem dolorosa. 
E nunca disse que existia a viúva-negra. Disse que existe a falsa víuva-negra (_Steatoda nobilis_) e posso-te assegurar por experiência própria que tem uma picada bastante dolorosa também. Agora daí até ser mortal vai uma loooonga distância. 
Posso-te dar mais exemplos de aranhas da macaronésia com picadas bem desagradáveis. Não o faço para te assustar, longe disso. 
O que te quero demonstrar é que não tens nada a temer. É mais provável seres picado por um peixe-aranha na costa da caparica que teres algum encontro imediato com algum animal perigoso.


----------



## Azor (16 Nov 2011 às 19:19)

bluejay disse:


> A _Argiope bruennichi_ tem uma picada bem dolorosa.
> E nunca disse que existia a viúva-negra. Disse que existe a falsa víuva-negra (_Steatoda nobilis_) e posso-te assegurar por experiência própria que tem uma picada bastante dolorosa também. Agora daí até ser mortal vai uma loooonga distância.
> Posso-te dar mais exemplos de aranhas da macaronésia com picadas bem desagradáveis. Não o faço para te assustar, longe disso.
> O que te quero demonstrar é que não tens nada a temer. É mais provável seres picado por um peixe-aranha na costa da caparica que teres algum encontro imediato com algum animal perigoso.



Boa noite,

Foi lapso meu sorry. Mas de qualquer forma esse tipo de aranha não existe cá. Desconhecia era que a _Argiope bruennichi _ ferrava  O pessoal aqui quando vai às amoras em fins de verão depara-se mtas vezes com elas pelos pastos e cerrados e até pegam nelas e brincam com elas. Mas nc ouvi sequer que elas ferravam. Estamos sempre a aprender. Cada vez mais quero distância desses bichos horrorosos.

Sei que existem vários tipos de aranhas na Macaronésia mas nem todas elas são comuns aos arquipélagos. Por exemplo, o que pode existir na Madeira, Cabo Verde ou Canárias pode não existir aqui nos Açores e vice versa. E pelo que sei as aranhas mesmo maiores das ilhas dos Açores não costumam dar ferrão. Mas posso tentar saber isso melhor.
Peixe-aranha? hummm ok. Então isso quer dizer que posso estar seguro a acampar nos matagais da Caparica certo?»
Menos mal então 
Obrigado pela dica, e espero não ter nenhum encontro imediato de 1 º grau lol

Cumprimentos


----------



## Costa (16 Nov 2011 às 19:24)

Azor disse:


> Sem falar no barulho ensurdecedor dos grilos que aí fazem um barulho completamente diferente dos açorianos. E eu que fiquei instalado mesmo ali perto de Monsanto conseguia ouvir a algazarra deles noite toda lol. Nem acreditei que eram grilos.



Deviam ser cigarras.


----------



## bluejay (16 Nov 2011 às 19:28)

O barulho ensurdecedor quase de certeza que serão ralos (_Gryllotalpa gryllotalpa_). 
O importante é que venhas e te divirtas e aprecies a natureza


----------



## Azor (16 Nov 2011 às 19:43)

bluejay disse:


> O barulho ensurdecedor quase de certeza que serão ralos (_Gryllotalpa gryllotalpa_).
> O importante é que venhas e te divirtas e aprecies a natureza



Boa noite,

Ralos? Nunca ouvi falar disso desculpa a ignorância. Cigarras idem aspas. Esses bichos aqui não existem. Pensei que fossem grilos comuns. Não sei bem explicar o barulho que eles faziam mas éra um barulho contínuo e ensurdecedor totalmente diferente dos grilos. Disseram-me em Algés que eram grilos e eu : ok tudo bem são grilos lool. Por isso fiquei com a ideia que eram grilos diferentes dos que eu estava habituado a ouvir.
Obrigado, espero mesmo poder passar um bom tempo aí já que chego aí dia 14 e tenho regresso só para dia 4 janeiro, portanto ainda tenho muito para ver  E se me deparar com algum animal mais estranho vou tentar fotografar para que me possam explicar que tipo de animal se trata.

Grato, cumprimentos


----------



## I_Pereira (16 Nov 2011 às 19:44)

Já foi dito mas volto a dizer, as osgas não representam perigo absolutamente nenhum, mesmo nos que representam algum perigo não são habituais de encontrar e mesmo que ocorra um encontro é ainda menos provável que o mesmo cause problemas!

Cá vão algumas fotos que fui tirando estes anos (ou que me tiraram nesta 1ª foto  ):

Rhineches scalaris (Cobra-de-escada)






Tarentola mauritanica (Osga-comum)










Hemorrhois hippocrepis (Cobra-de-ferradura)










Hogna radiata





Também tenho alguns videos mas ficam para depois, para não carregar muito o post


----------



## Azor (16 Nov 2011 às 19:47)

Boa noite,

Não sei como tiveste coragem de pegar nessas cobras e nessa aranha com as mãos  Até fiquei arrepiado páh. 
Imagino que nenhum desses animais sejam venenosos certo?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Costa (16 Nov 2011 às 20:08)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ralos? Nunca ouvi falar disso desculpa a ignorância. Cigarras idem aspas. Esses bichos aqui não existem. Pensei que fossem grilos comuns. Não sei bem explicar o barulho que eles faziam mas éra um barulho contínuo e ensurdecedor totalmente diferente dos grilos. Disseram-me em Algés que eram grilos e eu : ok tudo bem são grilos lool. Por isso fiquei com a ideia que eram grilos diferentes dos que eu estava habituado a ouvir.
> Obrigado, espero mesmo poder passar um bom tempo aí já que chego aí dia 14 e tenho regresso só para dia 4 janeiro, portanto ainda tenho muito para ver  E se me deparar com algum animal mais estranho vou tentar fotografar para que me possam explicar que tipo de animal se trata.
> ...



Este é o barulho das cigarras


----------



## Azor (16 Nov 2011 às 20:12)

Costa disse:


> Este é o barulho das cigarras
> 
> Noisy Zero Emissions Cooling System      - YouTube



Boa noite,

Foi exactamente isto que eu ouvi !!! 
Nem mais. Obrigado pela partilha 
E já agora se for possível mostrar os ralos tb ficaria grato para ver as diferenças.

Cumprimentos


----------



## amando96 (16 Nov 2011 às 20:31)

nunca peguei numa aranha dessas, mas já lhes dei moscas para comer 

Lembro-me quando era pequeno a minha avó dizia que se uma osga me tocasse apanhava um choque eléctrico e morria


----------



## Azor (16 Nov 2011 às 20:47)

amando96 disse:


> nunca peguei numa aranha dessas, mas já lhes dei moscas para comer
> 
> Lembro-me quando era pequeno a minha avó dizia que se uma osga me tocasse apanhava um choque eléctrico e morria



Boa noite,

Eu tb quando era mais criança meu tio fazia negaças comigo e obrigava me a aguentar com aranhas nos braços e na cabeça para eu perder o medo. Claro que em vez de o medo passar ganhei ainda mais repúdio a elas e hoje posso mesmo dizer que tenho um trauma com aranhas. Faço campismo todo o ano e se encontrei 2 ou 3 aranhas no mato posso dizer que já foi muito. 
Quando acampei na Ericeira no parque de campismo, posso dizer que foi um pesadelo com os barulhos das cigarras que eu antes pensava que eram grilos, e também deparei-me com uma aranha grande preta dentro da minha tenda. Claro que entrei logo em pânico. Dançei, pulei, fiz ginástica, rodopiei, berrei como um histérico e os meus amigos pensavam que eu estava a entrar em loucura.  meu Deus que filme que eu fiz. Parecia um louco! 

Moral da história, tive de ir dormir na tenda de um amigo meu porque não tive coragem de dormir na minha lol

Cumprimentos


----------



## Norther (17 Nov 2011 às 20:14)

Fotos tiradas em caminhadas na Serra da Estrela.
Não sei que espécies são as aranhas, a cobra penso ser uma vibora cornuda que dizem?


----------



## Norther (17 Nov 2011 às 20:30)




----------



## bluejay (17 Nov 2011 às 21:35)

Sim, a cobra é uma víbora cornuda (_Vipera latastei_).
As aranhas nas tuas fotos há por aí umas Argiopes e umas Hognas 
A das pintas é uma aranha joaninha e pertence ao grupo _Eresus sp._. É muito bonita


----------



## Azor (18 Nov 2011 às 01:05)

Boa noite,

É impossível entrar aqui e olhar essas fotos de aranhas e não me sentir arrepiado. Nem tenho palavras...até senti comichão..
Algumas dessas cobras de Portugal são venenosas? Agressivas? Aonde se encontram?

E em relação às aranhas elas são venenosas? Em que zonas/sítios se encontram por favor?

Grato,
Cumprimentos,


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Nov 2011 às 09:10)

Já agora aproveito para vos mostrar uma aranha que vi neste Verão em Aljezur, em pleno Parque Natural Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina. Como não fui preparado para fotografar nada (na realidade, tinha ido à pesca), teve de ser com o telemóvel e pode não ser muito perceptível pois confundia-se bastante com o mato. Só acrescento que era bastante grande, tinha uma teia perfeitamente circular e a aranha encontrava-se mesmo no centro. Chamou-me a atenção a sua cabeça mesmo branca, quase fazia lembrar uma caveira no lugar da mesma.

Aqui vão, mais uma vez peço desculpa pela qualidade. Alguém consegue identificar a espécie?


----------



## bluejay (18 Nov 2011 às 11:06)

Azor: Quase todas as aranhas têm veneno. É assim que matam as presas, acontece que a maioria raramente morte ou se o faz não consegue quebrar a pele humana. Não stresses com o veneno.

Jorge_scp: A aranha penso ser uma Argiope lobata, mas é difícil ter a certeza


----------



## Norther (18 Nov 2011 às 11:20)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> É impossível entrar aqui e olhar essas fotos de aranhas e não me sentir arrepiado. Nem tenho palavras...até senti comichão..
> Algumas dessas cobras de Portugal são venenosas? Agressivas? Aonde se encontram?
> ...




Boas Azor em relação a cobra que fotografei vou por um texto por baixo a explicar-te, e tanto as aranhas como a cobra foi tudo no parque Natural da Serra da Estrela, como pratico montanhismo por la encontro muito disto 


Víbora cornuda  Vipera latastei


Reino: Animalia
Filo: Chordata
Classe: Reptilia
Ordem: Squamata
Família: Viperidae
Género: Vipera
Espécie: V. latastei

Como mecanismo de defesa usa a fuga, embora quando ameaçada sopre e tente morder.
Produz um veneno de propriedades proteolíticas, perigoso mesmo para o ser humano- espécie solenoglifa (possui os dentes inoculadores do veneno situados na região anterior da boca). Se encontrar alguma, não se aproxime, ela vai tentar fugir rapidamente. No entanto, se for mordido por uma destas cobras, não corra e tente ficar calmo, para evitar que o veneno se espalhe e procure imediatamente um hospital, principalmente se a vítima for uma criança, um idoso ou alguém com doenças crónicas. Ao chegar ao hospital, tente descrever a cobra, para o médico poder fazer o tratamento necessário com antídotos, de forma a que a vida da vítima não seja posta em perigo, nem fiquem lesões graves para o resto da vida. A grande maioria da sua actividade desenvolve-se no solo, onde se desloca por meio de ondulações lateriais do corpo que conduzem ao ziguezaguear característico destes animais. Todavia, em casos de necessidade, trepa com facilidade a arbustos, sobre os quais permanece imóvel durante bastante tempo.
Tamanho- 70cm. 
Alimentação- Micromamíferos, lagartixas, juvenis de sardões, aves, anfíbios e insectos.
Hábitos- Diurnos, no entanto, pode apresentar actividade crepuscular ou nocturna durante o Verão. Tem um período de hibernação desde finais de Outubro-Novembro até Fevereiro-Março.
Reprodução- Primavera. É uma espécie ovovivípara em que a fêmea origina 5-8 crias no final do verão.
Habitat- Por todo o território. Frequenta sobretudo em locais rochosos ou pedregosos, em zonas montanhosas mais expostas e normalmente viradas a sul. Habita também em locais com solos arenosos e com certa vegetação que lhe serve de refúgio. Habita bosques pouco densos, carvalhais, pinhais e zonas de matagal.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2011 às 16:55)

Norther disse:


>



Fotos muito boas


----------



## Azor (18 Nov 2011 às 18:01)

Norther disse:


> Boas Azor em relação a cobra que fotografei vou por um texto por baixo a explicar-te, e tanto as aranhas como a cobra foi tudo no parque Natural da Serra da Estrela, como pratico montanhismo por la encontro muito disto
> 
> 
> Víbora cornuda  Vipera latastei
> ...



Boa tarde,

Sempre pensei que esses animais selvagens só existissem na Austrália e afins, mas nunca em Portugal. 
Mas também não vou para tanto longe quando for aí e muito menos para a Serra da Estrela ou costa Vicentina. Eu amo o campo e não consigo passar sem ele, mas o campo de Portugal ibérico já ponho aí algumas reticências, pois pode aparecer qualquer coisa quando menos se espera. Só uma pergunta aos mais entendidos na fauna portuguesa, existem Ursos na P. Ibérica e consequentemente em Portugal?

Já agora obrigado pela descrição 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Norther (18 Nov 2011 às 20:14)

Obrigado Dan




Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Sempre pensei que esses animais selvagens só existissem na Austrália e afins, mas nunca em Portugal.
> Mas também não vou para tanto longe quando for aí e muito menos para a Serra da Estrela ou costa Vicentina. Eu amo o campo e não consigo passar sem ele, mas o campo de Portugal ibérico já ponho aí algumas reticências, pois pode aparecer qualquer coisa quando menos se espera. Só uma pergunta aos mais entendidos na fauna portuguesa, existem Ursos na P. Ibérica e consequentemente em Portugal?
> ...



olha ursos que eu saiba não há em Portugal, tenho conhecimento que a o Urso Ibérico nos Picos da Europa e Pirinéus


----------



## bluejay (18 Nov 2011 às 20:21)

Dan, essa foto é de uma _Aculepeira armida_ se não me engano


----------



## Azor (18 Nov 2011 às 20:37)

Norther disse:


> Obrigado Dan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

Estranho. Tenho um amigo espanhol que diz que existem alguns ursos nas florestas entre a zona de Leão e Valadolid, e por isso pensei que eles também existissem em Portugal.
Obrigado,

Cumps


----------



## Costa (18 Nov 2011 às 21:19)

Existe um thread no fórum sobre os ursos em Portugal:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/urso-pardo-de-volta-peneda-geres-2209.html


----------



## fhff (18 Nov 2011 às 23:16)

Já agora pergunto se alguém me pode identificar esta. Apanho-as em piscinas e nadam/flutuam à superfície. Será uma water spider? Daquelas que apanha presas em armadilhas feitas de bolhas de ar, debaixo de água?

O animal mais perigoso aqui na zona, concordo com o PDias, é o javali. Ainda este ano soube de um episódio em que um atacou um cão numa das quintas da zona (de boas dimensões possante e resistente- Leão da Rodésia). O cão ficou em mau estado e teve de ser suturado com dezenas de pontos. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lousano (18 Nov 2011 às 23:25)

Apenas te refiro que são muito comuns no Oeste e já matei centenas delas (de facto gostam de piscinas).


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

bluejay disse:


> Jorge_scp: A aranha penso ser uma Argiope lobata, mas é difícil ter a certeza



Obrigado! 

É bem capaz de ser isso, estive a pesquisar sobre essa espécie e há várias parecidas, apesar de não ter visto nenhuma com a cabeça tão branca. Suponho que dentro da mesma espécie possa por vezes haver alguma diferenciação entre indivíduos... Uma coisa que combina é que essa espécie que dizes fica no centro da sua extensa teia, tal como acontecia na "minha" aranha. Também dizia que a sua picada é dolorosa, apesar de não perigosa para o homem.

PS: A aranha que o fhff mostrou é muito comum em Sesimbra, também na Costa Vicentina, e a que mais me atormenta em casa. Já vi umas bem grandes. A minha avó uma vez foi picada por uma dessas e teve uma reacção alérgica. Também tenho curiosidade em saber a espécie...


----------



## bluejay (19 Nov 2011 às 01:02)

As argiope têm alguma variação cromática entre si. A cabeça branca é indicativo disso.

A aranha do fhff, é uma _Hogna radiata_


----------



## Azor (20 Nov 2011 às 17:34)

bluejay disse:


> As argiope têm alguma variação cromática entre si. A cabeça branca é indicativo disso.
> 
> A aranha do fhff, é uma _Hogna radiata_



Boa tarde,

as Hornas radiatas mesmo não sendo venenosas picam?

E já agora quais as espécies de Argiopes que picam com veneno?

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Nov 2011 às 17:56)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> as Hornas radiatas mesmo não sendo venenosas picam?
> 
> ...



Todas elas têm veneno... mas o veneno que têm não é fatal para o ser humano. Podem é uns ser mais dolorosos que outros. 

Segundo li, as Argiopes são pouco agressivas, mas no caso de uma picada, ela pode ser dolorosa. Mas isso também depende da sensibilidade de cada pessoa.

A Hogna Radiata também não é muito agressiva, se não for provocada... a picada pode causar algum desconforto ou pequenas feridas.


----------



## Azor (20 Nov 2011 às 20:26)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Todas elas têm veneno... mas o veneno que têm não é fatal para o ser humano. Podem é uns ser mais dolorosos que outros.
> 
> Segundo li, as Argiopes são pouco agressivas, mas no caso de uma picada, ela pode ser dolorosa. Mas isso também depende da sensibilidade de cada pessoa.
> 
> A Hogna Radiata também não é muito agressiva, se não for provocada... a picada pode causar algum desconforto ou pequenas feridas.



Boa noite,

Bem desculpem a minha ignorância mas nunca pensei que as argiopes pudessem ferrar. Aqui a única espécie de argiope que existe é a _argiope bruennichi_, aqui conhecida como *aranha tigre ou aranha das amoras* porque elas só aparecem nos matos silvestres de Julho a Novembro e depois só deixam casulos onde nascerão novamente aranhas para o próximo ano.

Nunca pensei que fossem venenosas porque as pessoas de cá dizem que elas n fazem mal e inclusivé há muita gente que em meados de Setembro vão para os matos para as colheitas de amoras, e até apanham muitas delas e as crianças pegam nelas com as mãos e puxam -lhes as pernas até morrerem, mas nunca pensei que elas nicassem  
Atrás da minha casa é zona de grotas e ribeiras com mato e há muitas delas espalhadas pelas silvas e ervas. Realmente são muito grandes e há exemplares cá até mesmo enormes,mas são só femeas porque os machos sao muito mais pequenos e de cor acastanhada. Essa espécie não é nativa dos Açores mas sim das américas que para cá veio possivelmente nos barcos que faziam ligações entre as américas e os Açores durante séculos a fio. 
Sabendo disto o quero é cada vez mais distância dessas aranhas. Nojo! 

Essa é a espécie de argiope que existe em todas as ilhas dos Açores à excepção das Flores: 




 

Aqui podem ver o site que fala destas aranhas nos Açores 

http://terralivreacores.blogspot.com/2008/12/aranhas-dos-aores.html

http://www.azoresbioportal.angra.uac.pt/listagens.php?lang=pt&sstr=8&id=A00576


Cumprimentos,


----------



## Norther (21 Nov 2011 às 02:17)

que bela aranha


----------



## kelinha (4 Dez 2011 às 23:20)

Boa noite! Bem sei que este tópico é sobre cobras, mas como se falou aqui de aranhas pelo meio... Alguém me sabe dizer que tipo de aranha é esta? Encontrei-a na casa de banho da nossa casa na serra da estrela, quando lá chegámos há 3 semanas atrás... Fiquei curiosa!


----------



## kelinha (5 Dez 2011 às 23:04)

Norther disse:


>



Belos exemplares que encontraste pela serra... ja forneceste essas fotos à naturdata? eles iam adorar junta-las à base de dados deles, parece-me!


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2012 às 16:14)

Ontem à tarde encontrei uma cobra, que calculo que seja uma cobra de escada, foi na mata do Estádio Nacional (Oeiras) enquanto passeava a minha cadela. A cobra tinha cerca de 50/60cm era castanha e tinha duas listas negras paralelas ao longo do dorso. 

Infelizmente não tinha maquina fotográfica nem telemóvel naquele momento para poder registar o momento. A cobra estava atravessada no meio de um trilho da mata completamente imóvel só reparei nela quando me aproximei até cerca de 1m de distância, passado uns segundos serpenteou para o meio do mato com grande velocidade.


----------



## PDias (14 Set 2012 às 13:36)

Boa tarde,

noticia de hoje no CM de ataque de Víbora Cornuda em Belas.
http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/exclusivo-cm/cobra-deixa-actor-da-tvi-em-coma


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2012 às 18:23)

PDias disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> noticia de hoje no CM de ataque de Víbora Cornuda em Belas.
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/exclusivo-cm/cobra-deixa-actor-da-tvi-em-coma



Em relação a essa noticia, há alguns factores a ter em conta.
Para começar, quase todas as cobras quer sejam venenosas ou constritoras, preferem fugir dos humanos, evitando o confronto a todo o custo, menos quando encurraladas, em que atacam para se defender. 
 A víbora-cornuda encontra-se distribuída por todo o território, embora em populações dispersas e isoladas, associadas sobretudo a zonas montanhosas e com baixo grau de ocupação humana.
Consta da área do Parque Natural de Montesinho e da Serra de Montemuro. É por isso muito complicada de encontrar e os registos de encontros são raros. Isso leva-nos a pensar como será possível haver uma população dessa espécie em Belas, e não haver documentação acerca disso.   
Das várias espécies de serpentes existentes em Portugal apenas quatro podem representar algum perigo em termos de envenenamento por mordedura. No caso das víboras, as estatísticas apontam para que só 1% das pessoas mordidas é que chegam a morrer. 
No entanto, as víboras só mordem se forem deliberadamente importunadas mas, normalmente, optam por fugir quando incomodadas. Em caso de mordedura, independentemente da gravidade dos sintomas, a vítima deverá se dirigir ao hospital mais próximo.


----------



## ritac13 (18 Set 2012 às 01:02)

Olá! Os animais mais perigosos que podes encontrar em Lisboa, são as pessoas, ou seres humanos. Estes são os animais mais perigosos que aqui se pode encontrar. Lisboa é uma cidade, poucos animais " selvagens " tem. Devias ir ao continente africano, à Austrália, a certos locais da América porque aí sim a fauna é variada e há muitos animais perigosos e selvagens e venenosos. Agora dizer que em Portugal há muitos animais estranhos e perigosos, é um perfeito disparate, visto que as espécies não são assim tantas e quase todas inofensivas e há muitos extintos ou em vias de extinção. Eu farto-me de procurar animais  na zona de Santarém onde tenho uma quinta e só consegui ver duas cobras, insectos é que há muitos, moscas, abelhas, aranhas, etç.


----------



## DMigueis (18 Set 2012 às 11:29)

Surpreende-me a parte da notícia dedicada à víbora! 

já tive 3 ou 4 encontros com víboras, uma das vezes ia pondo-lhe o pé em cima, mas apercebi-me a tempo. Noutra, andei um bocado atrás dela e ela sempre a fugir, e eu só percebi que era uma víbora, já depois de ela se ter escondido.
Em nenhuma das vezes tive problemas. Numa delas, pelo facto de ela se encontrar exposta, e eu estar muito próximo com a máquina fotográfica, ela estava na sua posição de ataque, mas mantive a distância e não tive problemas nenhuns.

Outra experiência com cobras. Estava eu no monte, sento-me numa pedra, um ou dois minutos com os binóculos na cara. olho para o meu lado, na pedra, e lá estava uma cobra-lisa. Mais uma vez, não tive problema nenhum. tirei umas fotos e lá foi cada um à sua vida.


----------



## belem (18 Set 2012 às 21:16)

ritac13 disse:


> Olá! Os animais mais perigosos que podes encontrar em Lisboa, são as pessoas, ou seres humanos. Estes são os animais mais perigosos que aqui se pode encontrar. Lisboa é uma cidade, poucos animais " selvagens " tem. Devias ir ao continente africano, à Austrália, a certos locais da América porque aí sim a fauna é variada e há muitos animais perigosos e selvagens e venenosos. Agora dizer que em Portugal há muitos animais estranhos e perigosos, é um perfeito disparate, visto que as espécies não são assim tantas e quase todas inofensivas e há muitos extintos ou em vias de extinção. Eu farto-me de procurar animais  na zona de Santarém onde tenho uma quinta e só consegui ver duas cobras, insectos é que há muitos, moscas, abelhas, aranhas, etç.



Não é preciso ir para fora de Portugal, para ver fauna variada.
Basta conhecer melhor o nosso país e saber o que vamos procurar, quando e como. Às vezes até nem é preciso procurar...
Mas se quisermos saber de mais, é melhor investigarmos primeiro.

Por exemplo, ao apontar uma luz branca de intensidade apropriada para uma tela branca   (em certos meses do ano), podemos verificar que esta fica repleta de insetos de variadas espécies em pouco tempo. E não é preciso ir para um vale da Peneda Gerês ou da Serra de S. Mamede no pico da Primavera, para tomar esta conclusão. Alguns dos animais até podem nem sequer estar descritos para a Ciência.

Quanto à possibilidade de encontrar animais estranhos, também não é assim tão baixa. Depende somente, do nosso grau de experiência com a fauna nacional. Mas garanto-lhe que conheço entomólogos, que se fartam de encontrar coisas novas. Nos nossos mares, então, temos uma riqueza bastante elevada e também há muita coisa por descobrir.

Relativamente aos animais venenosos terrestres, é verdade que comparativamente com continentes muito maiores ou com países tropicais, a P. Ibérica, tem menos diversidade, mas o que me surpreende é que existam animais potencialmente perigosos, relativamente perto das grandes cidades e as pessoas que pensam que é seguro pôr a mão em troncos vazios, em buracos nas rochas ou em pôr os pés em qualquer lado, podem por vezes ter surpresas desagradáveis.


Os animais não têm culpa, apenas reagem segundo os seus instintos de defesa, nós os humanos, é que nos temos que precaver para evitar este tipo de situações.

Quanto aos animais extintos ou em perigo de extinção, já existem movimentos e ações concretas, para evitar esse triste cenário, que infelizmente ainda aflige grande parte do nosso país e do mundo.


----------



## DMigueis (18 Set 2012 às 23:28)

belem disse:


> Não é preciso ir para fora de Portugal, para ver fauna variada.
> Basta conhecer melhor o nosso país e saber o que vamos procurar, quando e como. Às vezes até nem é preciso procurar...
> Mas se quisermos saber de mais, é melhor investigarmos primeiro.
> 
> ...



Outro bom exemplo de animais com mais fama do que outra coisa.

No meu único encontro  com um lobo "selvagem", teve mais medo ele de mim do que eu eu dele! Era vê-lo a fugir com o rabo entre as pernas!!


----------



## lreis (23 Set 2012 às 22:57)

Noticia tirada do JN , de Domingo, 23 de Setembro

Cobra em gasolineira mobilizou PSP e Proteção Civil
Publicado às 00.00Delfim Machado

 143 0 0
Uma cobra de grande porte, com cerca de 1,5 metros, protagonizou uma situação insólita na bomba de gasolina situada na Circular Urbana de Guimarães, que faz a ligação a Fafe.


foto Delfim Machado/JN 




O réptil instalou-se no motor do carro do funcionário da gasolineira e só depois da chegada da Proteção Civil, PSP e veterinária municipal é que o homem conseguiu tirar o veículo.

A cobra "estava fora mas entrou dentro do carro e enrolou-se no motor", revela o funcionário, António Carneiro, ao JN. Cerca de 15 minutos depois lá saiu, mas ainda "deu luta" ao homem, que a conseguiu apanhar com uma foice.

Tentou-a matar mas não conseguiu, daí que tenha chamado as autoridades. Estas chegaram mas ainda esperaram, todos, durante uma hora pela veterinária. Enquanto isso, António Carneiro imobilizava a cobra lamentando o sucedido: "Nunca me aconteceu tal coisa, ela só me bufava e andava muito rápido".

A responsável chegou e levou a cobra, que na primeira análise parece ser do tipo "Natrix Natrix", conhecida por cobra de água, não venenosa. Aparece mais vezes no Verão e caracteriza-se por ter medo de pessoas, o que não foi o caso.


----------



## I_Pereira (5 Out 2013 às 00:37)

Mais um encontro com uma cobra-de-escada (Rhinechis scalaris) desta vez um juvenil e no mesmo sitio onde encontrei uma adulta há uns anos, à porta de minha casa na aldeia. Ia a chegar a casa e começo a ouvir ffff ffff ffff conforme ia dando passos, olho para a sapatilha já a rogar praga a pensar que a sola tinha ido à vida e foi quando vi a cobra a rastejar encostada à parede 
Passado um bocado lá acalmou e andou a passear na minha mão enquanto tirava fotos. Obviamente foi solta num sitio mais isolado depois das fotos


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2013 às 01:40)

Que coragem Ivo! Não foi agressiva? não tentou morder?


----------



## I_Pereira (5 Out 2013 às 01:56)

Ao inicio e principalmente por ser nova, atirou-se bastante. As cobras novas têm mais tendência a investirem para se defesa. Passado uns minutos já praticamente não se assustava com o movimento e andava relativamente bem pelas mãos  Eu costumo experimentar com um ramo para ir vendo como reagem ao toque, depois as mão passam a ser um ramo mais esquisito


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2013 às 02:07)

Já agora aproveito para mostrar uma aranha que fotografei no portão da minha casa, nunca tinha visto uma parecida a esta.

Alguém me diz que espécie é?


----------



## PauloSR (7 Out 2013 às 11:46)

1337 disse:


> Já agora aproveito para mostrar uma aranha que fotografei no portão da minha casa, nunca tinha visto uma parecida a esta.
> 
> Alguém me diz que espécie é?



Bolas!!! Não imagino nem nunca vi tal coisa


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2013 às 14:14)

1337 disse:


> Já agora aproveito para mostrar uma aranha que fotografei no portão da minha casa, nunca tinha visto uma parecida a esta.
> 
> Alguém me diz que espécie é?



Quais eram as dimensões da criatura?


----------



## Norther (7 Out 2013 às 18:21)

chiii que grande bicho  será que não fugiu de um aquário, tenho visto grandes mas essa parece bem grande


----------



## 1337 (7 Out 2013 às 19:48)

Sei que era grande, eu nem ligava muito a aranhas, mas esta assustou-me de tal forma que a tive de fotografar, só vos posso dizer que era grande, ninguém saberá a que espécie pertence? gostava mesmo de saber...


----------



## supercell (7 Out 2013 às 20:32)

Pode ser uma espécie parecida a esta talvez até do mesmo género:

http://naturdata.com/Iberesia-machadoi-38160.htm

É parecida.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Out 2013 às 00:50)

Ora cá está algo para me dar pesadelos esta noite...
Não me parece que regresse a Ponte de Lima nos próximos tempos!
Vou tentar descobrir a que espécie pertencerá, só para ver se corremos algum risco ou não!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Out 2013 às 01:20)

Assim de repente, passeando pelo naturdata, parece uma _Olios argelasius_, sobre a qual não se encontra nada na net...


----------



## boneli (8 Out 2013 às 12:13)

1337 essa foto foi tirada em Ponte de Lima?
Sabes me dizer mais ou menos quantos centímetros tem?

Obrigado


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2013 às 14:26)

boneli disse:


> 1337 essa foto foi tirada em Ponte de Lima?
> Sabes me dizer mais ou menos quantos centímetros tem?
> 
> Obrigado



Olá Boneli, sim a foto foi tirada em Ponte de Lima, no portão da minha casa, ela estava escondida á sombra pois fazia calor, não sei as dimensões da criatura, eu  mal abri o portão dei um salto pois nunca tinha visto uma aranha tão grande e tão fora do normal, a foto não foi em nada manipulada, tem fraca qualidade pois foi tirada pelo meu telemóvel.


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2013 às 14:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Assim de repente, passeando pelo naturdata, parece uma _Olios argelasius_, sobre a qual não se encontra nada na net...



Até agora, essa é a mais parecida


----------



## Dachi (7 Mai 2014 às 22:49)

Boa noite, hoje passei por uma cobra de cor verde CLARA bastante grande e com apenas algumas pintas pretas, de média dimensão, espalhadas pelo corpo com alguma distância entre elas. Não eram losangos. A cobra não reagiu à minha passagem, ficou a olhar para mim pacificamente e não se afastou do trilho onde estava. Não consigo saber que cobra será pelo que tenho visto na internet. Pensei em tirar foto, mas estava com os meus cães e tive receio que fosse venenosa. Preferi afastar-me. Será que me podem ajudar?


----------



## DMigueis (13 Mai 2014 às 21:06)

Dachi disse:


> Boa noite, hoje passei por uma cobra de cor verde CLARA bastante grande e com apenas algumas pintas pretas, de média dimensão, espalhadas pelo corpo com alguma distância entre elas. Não eram losangos. A cobra não reagiu à minha passagem, ficou a olhar para mim pacificamente e não se afastou do trilho onde estava. Não consigo saber que cobra será pelo que tenho visto na internet. Pensei em tirar foto, mas estava com os meus cães e tive receio que fosse venenosa. Preferi afastar-me. Será que me podem ajudar?



Pela cor, muito provavelmente seria uma cobra-rateira (Malpolon monspessulanus).
Tanto quanto sei, não é venenosa, ou o veneno que possa conter, não é ameaça (pelo menos para o Homem, para os cães, realmente, não sei, dado o menor tamanho).
Verdadeiras ameaças em portugal são as duas víboras (cornuda e seoane)


----------



## cf10061 (16 Jun 2014 às 19:51)

file:///C:/Users/Carlos/Desktop/10472122_737250746317942_200119480_o.jpg

Boa tarde
Alguem me sabe dizer que especie de cobra é esta?
Peço desculpapela qualidade da imagem

Desde já um obrigado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2015 às 21:02)

Encontrei esta junto ao aeroporto de Lisboa no passado dia 3 de Fevereiro.

Apesar de infelizmente a encontrar já morta, aparentemente tinha perdido a vida recentemente, pois o seu estado é bastante bom e eram ainda pouquíssimas as formigas que estavam por ali (encontrei-a no meio de ervas).


----------



## bluejay (10 Fev 2015 às 10:38)

Uma cobra de ferradura (_Hemorrhois hippocrepis_) , parece magrita, pode não ter conseguido resistir à hibernação e ao frio.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2015 às 19:13)

Hoje uma amiga minha encontrou esta cobra na zona de Montemor, em Loures:


----------



## João Pedro (21 Mar 2015 às 07:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Hoje uma amiga minha encontrou esta cobra na zona de Montemor, em Loures:


Mais um belo exemplar de uma cobra-de-ferradura. Vê-se muito bem a ferradura na zona posterior da cabeça.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2016 às 23:26)

Ontem de manhã na serra de Sintra.
A cobra era muito pequena cerca de 40 cms.
Já agora, qual é a especie?

Obrigado.


----------



## RamalhoMR (24 Ago 2016 às 00:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem de manhã na serra de Sintra.
> A cobra era muito pequena cerca de 40 cms.
> Já agora, qual é a especie?
> 
> Obrigado.


Cobra rateira -_*Malpolon monspessulanus *_


----------



## CptRena (24 Ago 2016 às 09:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem de manhã na serra de Sintra.
> A cobra era muito pequena cerca de 40 cms.
> Já agora, qual é a especie?
> 
> Obrigado.





RamalhoMR disse:


> Cobra rateira -_*Malpolon monspessulanus *_




Será que não é um licranço?
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licranço


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2016 às 20:01)

Obrigado a ambos, @CptRena  pelas fotos é sem duvida um licranço,obrigado.


----------



## actioman (24 Ago 2016 às 23:37)

RamalhoMR disse:


> Cobra rateira -_*Malpolon monspessulanus *_





jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado a ambos, @CptRena  pelas fotos é sem duvida um licranço,obrigado.



Esta sim é a cobra rateira, encontrada por mim em Maio na berma da estrada enquanto praticava desporto, infelizmente já  morta. Era um belo exemplar com pouco mais de 1 metro. Podem chegar a superar os dois metros e são venenosas (produz um veneno neurotóxico, com o qual paralisa as suas presas), só que os seus dentes inoculadores de veneno são na parte posterior da boca (opistoglifa) e por isso não conseguem inocular o veneno num ser humano (salvo raríssimas excepções), apenas o fazem quando na deglutição das suas presas.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2016 às 23:56)

Espectaculares as cores dessa cobra, pena estar morta, infelizmente ve-se muitas mortas nas estradas, procuram  o calor do alcatrão e lá são passadas a ferro.

Relativamente ao licranço do pouco que pesquisei, é uma especie que existe no norte e centro, cá mais para sul, existem populações isoladas na serra de Sintra e Azeitão.


----------



## belem (25 Ago 2016 às 11:38)




----------



## belem (25 Ago 2016 às 13:07)

Tenho encontrado cobras cegas ibéricas (_Blanus cinereus_) mesmo nos arredores de Lisboa. Sei que existem em grandes jardins, até mesmo no interior do perímetro urbano.

Já vi uma cobra-rateira jovem a tentar capturar uma lagartixa (_Podarcis sp._), mas a lagartixa foi muito rápida.
Estas cobras atingem grande tamanho, já vi uma enorme em Loures (e era praticamente toda verde). Lembro-me de a ver num canavial junto a um rio, e até se ouvia o som de canas a quebrar por onde ela passava.


----------



## actioman (25 Ago 2016 às 15:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Espectaculares as cores dessa cobra, pena estar morta, infelizmente ve-se muitas mortas nas estradas, procuram  o calor do alcatrão e lá são passadas a ferro.
> 
> Relativamente ao licranço do pouco que pesquisei, é uma especie que existe no norte e centro, cá mais para sul, existem populações isoladas na serra de Sintra e Azeitão.



Esta não tinha sinais de esmagamento, calculo que por envenenamento ou outra causa que não provoque danos na estrutura física exterior, pois estava intacta fisicamente e e excelente estado o que me leva a crer que teria morrida à poucas horas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Ago 2016 às 22:25)

Ontem na praia fluvial da Pampilhosa da Serra, numa extensão de poucos metros (uns 20), encontrei 5 cobras de água viperinas (_Natrix Maura_).

Capturei uma delas para observá-la de mais perto, soltando-a de seguida. Tinha cerca de 30cm de comprimento. Algo que notei foi o forte e desagradável odor com que fiquei nas mãos. Após pesquisar sobre a espécie, li que para se defenderem emitem um odor desagradável ou vómito para se defenderem dos potenciais predadores.


----------



## belem (28 Ago 2016 às 15:10)

Também já peguei numa e aconteceu-me isso, mas por acaso, não foi muito intenso.


----------



## Munheco (12 Mai 2019 às 01:23)

Boa noite
Hoje, no meu jardim a minha cadelita de 5kg não parava de ladrar junto ao um buraco! Aproximei me peguei na cadela ao colo e vi uma cobra verde que depois de lhe tocar com um pau se esquivou por entre as ervas! Era bem parecida com esta que encontrei algures na internet mas sem fazer referência à espécie! Alguém sabe que cobra é?! Sabem se pode pôr em perigo a cadela?


----------



## Munheco (12 Mai 2019 às 01:27)

Nas pesquisas que fiz no Google leva me a pensar que seja cobra rateira, mas não consegui encontrar nenhuma rateira assim tão verde!


----------



## belem (12 Mai 2019 às 11:17)

Sim, é possível, já vi rateiras bem verdes.


----------



## Munheco (12 Mai 2019 às 15:57)

belem disse:


> Sim, é possível, já vi rateiras bem verdes.


E será que pode pôr em perigo a cadela!?


----------



## Fátima Mendonça (29 Mai 2019 às 11:39)

Bom dia  BlueJay 

Será que me podes ajudar ? 
encontrei esta amiguinha a banhar-se na piscina esta manhã....
Sou do Algarve, regiao centro, obrigada


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2019 às 12:25)

Ontem vi uma cobra de escada perto da minha horta, devia ter uns 50cm. Foi rápida nem me deu tempo de lhe tirar uma foto!


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2019 às 12:36)

Fátima Mendonça disse:


> Bom dia  BlueJay
> 
> Será que me podes ajudar ?
> encontrei esta amiguinha a banhar-se na piscina esta manhã....
> Sou do Algarve, regiao centro, obrigada



Parece tratar-se de uma cobra de água-viperina, Mas não sou especialista em répteis!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2020 às 19:54)

Boas,

Precisava que me ajudassem a identificar esta espécie, obrigado.


A foto não é minha, nem fui eu que escrevi se era vibora, mas pediram me ajuda.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2020 às 20:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Precisava que me ajudassem a identificar esta espécie, obrigado.
> 
> ...


Parece uma víbora-cornuda (Vipera latastei).

Por cá, existem essencialmente nas áreas de serra. No ano passado um homem foi mordido por uma na Serra de S. Mamede.


----------



## belem (24 Fev 2020 às 21:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Precisava que me ajudassem a identificar esta espécie, obrigado.
> 
> ...



Em que região foi fotografada?


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2020 às 21:39)

belem disse:


> Em que região foi fotografada?



Aqui perto na serra de Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2020 às 21:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Parece uma víbora-cornuda (Vipera latastei).
> 
> Por cá, existem essencialmente nas áreas de serra. No ano passado um homem foi mordido por uma na Serra de S. Mamede.



Muito Obrigado Jorge


----------



## miguelcostapm (3 Mai 2021 às 17:18)

Boa Tarde,

Estes dias ao chegar a casa do trabalho encontrei os cães a brincarem com algo "diferente" e quando fui verificar notei que era uma cobra já morta. Alguém em conseguiria informar acerca da mesma?! Não consigo identificar mediante a informação disponível!!

Obrigado


----------



## Angelstorm (3 Mai 2021 às 17:44)

miguelcostapm disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 
> Estes dias ao chegar a casa do trabalho encontrei os cães a brincarem com algo "diferente" e quando fui verificar notei que era uma cobra já morta. Alguém em conseguiria informar acerca da mesma?! Não consigo identificar mediante a informação disponível!!
> 
> Obrigado


Parece-me uma cobra-de-ferradura (Hemorrhois hippocrepis).


----------



## miguelcostapm (6 Mai 2021 às 14:33)

Angelstorm disse:


> Parece-me uma cobra-de-ferradura (Hemorrhois hippocrepis).


Muito obrigado!! Passados 2 dias lá apareceu o rabo perdido!


----------

